# AW 4 gear



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.....


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Trying taking out one of the rear magnets and see if that helps..


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...............


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, not supposed to wobble, and the rivet that's holding that gear probably shouldn't be spinning either. It's too loose. Some have replaced the rivet with a shoulder bolt, some tighten the rivet. Someone should chime in here with a how to. My caveman methods aren't the best. I do know it's easy to go from too loose to too tight if you're not careful.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I'm one of those who tightens the rivet. But the way the 4-gears have a recessed rivet which makes a problem.

Just place the rivet directly on a wheel press and gently squeeze out the slop, or position gearplate where you can 'safely' hammer the rivet without damaging the plate.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

..........


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shoe adjustment is pretty important.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.............


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a common lament regarding pancakes.

If Im going run-play-race slot cars, I've learned to start with the pancakes and work my way towards the inlines.

To do otherwise invites .... 

sleep.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Swap it for an Aurora 4 gear chassis. 

I have some modified 4 gear Auroras that do 30-40 mph in 20 foot. 

I never tried to modify an AW 4 gear myself. The plastic is to flimsy. Won't hold the torque. 

In line is an entirely different ball game.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...........


----------

